# Stranger Things Season 4 Volume 2 trailer



## Mornats (Jun 23, 2022)

I've watched this maybe a dozen times now and just love the soundtrack to the trailer. How it mashes up the Stranger Things theme with Running up that Hill with a mix of classic trailer music sounds is just awesome. I do get a bit tired of trailer type music but this works for me.

Any idea who composed this music?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 23, 2022)

The trailer is amazing! David James Rosen from Totem did it.


----------



## pranic (Jun 23, 2022)

Agreed... Cranked up the subwoofer, and this is fantastic work by David James Rosen!


----------



## Daren Audio (Jun 23, 2022)

Awesome that Kate Bush is on the charts again. Heard her song a couple times on the radio!


----------



## Mornats (Jun 24, 2022)

Thanks all it's good to put a name to the music. David James Rosen did a cracking job. I'm off to listen to more of his stuff


----------

